# HELPPP



## Rcsoa (Sep 25, 2020)

Hello guys pls help me! So I recently started working at target like 3 weeks ago and at first I was fine with my schedule because it was not interfering with anything, but today I checked and they scheduled me weekends from 3-10 and I really can’t because well I have school and my mom also works so I take care of my younger brother. I would like to maybe ask my hr if I can work those days but just change to morning shift like I’ve worked before, but I’m really scared she’ll say no or ask for school proof. I don’t want to call off or anything but I’m just really scared this is my first job and I don’t want to get fired . I also get paid today for my first time and I’m only getting paid 200 when I’ve worked a lot of days is this normal or? Help plssss what should I do ;(


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 25, 2020)

@Romarc  What did you tell them your availability was?


----------



## Rcsoa (Sep 25, 2020)

@commiecorvus I said Mon,tues,Friday from 5pm-10pm and weekends open but I said “I would rather morning shifts please” and he said okay.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 25, 2020)

If you told him you were open on weekends then they are going to schedule you when they need you on the weekends.
It's just how it is.
I'm sorry.
You can change you availability but that is going to make you unpopular since you were hired with open weekends.

And yeah, the pay sucks.
You may have worked a lot of days but I bet your shifts weren't very long.
Maybe 4 or 5 hours, right?
You can't get rich that way, as everyone who works retail can tell you.

Wish I had better news for you.


----------



## Rcsoa (Sep 25, 2020)

@commiecorvus  Do you think they will fire me though? Like I only want to change my availability for weekends  I’m very scared because like I said it’s my first job... do you think they will most likely let me change to morning?

Yes! I’ve worked only 4-5 hours  

Also I’m so sorry I ask so many questions lol thank you so much for your feedback .


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 25, 2020)

@Rcsoa I don't know about firing but they probably won't schedule you much and depending on how good you are, might not keep you on after the holidays.
This is assuming you are a seasonal hire.
If you are a regular hire it would still be really important to shine when you are working.

Don't worry about asking questions that's what the forum is for.
Questions, venting, and general silliness.


----------



## Anelmi (Sep 25, 2020)

Retail typically has a hard time finding closers, especially on the weekends so once you said open weekend availability, you made it all but guaranteed you would get closing shifts.

You can't really formally change your availability now because you are still in your 90 days but you can try talking to your ETL/TL/HR.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Sep 25, 2020)

Yeah preferences only come into play if there are enough people available. Otherwise they will schedule whoever they have to fill the time slot, and you indicated that you could work those times.
Your paycheck reflects the hours you worked the previous 2 weeks, not the current week. This week's hours are not on this week's paycheck.
For most people, this job is not enough to pay the bills. Most of my coworkers have 2 jobs


----------



## NightHuntress (Sep 25, 2020)

Like others posted you “most likely” cannot change your availability.  ASANTS- but ours does not let you change it within your first 90 days. We even tell you that in the interview when we go over availability. If you are lucky your store will try and work with you. If you aren’t lucky, your store can schedule you within the availability you gave and if you can’t make it to your shifts then you’ll quickly  lose your job.


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 25, 2020)

I would tell you that we hired you assuming you were available when you said you were.  If you still insisted on changing it, or called off even once after I said that it didn't work for Target, I would let you go.

I don't interview people that don't fit my availability needs.  I'll work with someone who is already past the probationary period, but not a new hire.


----------



## Rcsoa (Sep 25, 2020)

Thank you so so much for all the feedback! I appreciate it so much. I will most likely not say anything though since now I don’t want to be left without a job


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 27, 2020)

Op deleted their acct.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 27, 2020)

Probably found out that next to ncns, trying to change your availability to get weekend evenings off three weeks after being hired is the fastest track to the doghouse and all that goes with it.


----------

